# Need a Criminal Record Check Canada, reside in Oz. Any recent experiences?



## Halo (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm a New Zealand Citizen, living in Oz for some time now, looking to obtain Oz Citizenship but need a police clearance from Canada due to residing there for a year or so some time ago. Seems like a massive headache they way they're doing it at the moment, what with having to submit digital fingerprints which they WON'T accept from outside of Canada. Doesn't make it easy. 

Just wondering if anyone had managed to request and obtain a penal clearance/police check from Canada RCMP WITHOUT a headache since the changes to how they do it/what is required? And if so, any advice/links? 

Much appreciated!


----------



## Smurphy (Jan 19, 2015)

I am from Canada as well and from what I can find out you need to find an accredited service that will verify your identity and then do the fingerprints. 
CCBS is one such service Criminal Background Services & Digital Fingerprinting - CCBS CCBS Ltd. - Thunder Bay, On, Criminal Background Checks and Digital Fingerprinting They do international so you may want to look at the website.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

I was lucky enough to be visiting Canada in time to get my criminal check done while there.

If I hadn't had that trip planned, I was going to use Worldwide Forensic Services (Canadian Police Clearance | Fingerprinting Services- Toronto and Mississauga, Canada) who are on the list of accredited agencies with RCMP (under ClearScan affiliates - RCMP-Accredited companies for electronic fingerprint submission). It looks like you need to get inked prints done locally and send them to WFS who will scan them to the RCMP. It's still a bit of a pain-in-the-neck approach, but seems much faster than sending inked prints to the RCMP directly.


----------



## Wanderlush (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi I just ran into the same problem while living in Australia. 
The company I went with was Worldwide forensic services and they were really good. I downloaded the booklet from their website and was in contact with them through email. They were the cheapest I found out of all the "accredited companies" on the RCMP website. 
I went to my local police station here in Perth and got a set of ink fingerprints ($25) 
Then I followed the instructions from the company and sent the fingerprints and everything else to their location in Ontario. Then they send them to the RCMP after they digitalize them. Since my parents live in Canada I got the RCMP to send them to their address so I didn't have to wait forever to get them sent to Aus. My parents just scanned them and emailed them to me and I uploaded them onto my application. Whole thing costs around $200


----------



## Halo (Jan 29, 2015)

Wanderlush said:


> Hi I just ran into the same problem while living in Australia.
> The company I went with was Worldwide forensic services and they were really good. I downloaded the booklet from their website and was in contact with them through email. They were the cheapest I found out of all the "accredited companies" on the RCMP website.
> I went to my local police station here in Perth and got a set of ink fingerprints ($25)
> Then I followed the instructions from the company and sent the fingerprints and everything else to their location in Ontario. Then they send them to the RCMP after they digitalize them. Since my parents live in Canada I got the RCMP to send them to their address so I didn't have to wait forever to get them sent to Aus. My parents just scanned them and emailed them to me and I uploaded them onto my application. Whole thing costs around $200


Hi,

Thanks for your reply.

Yeah, i know a few people in Canada and am wondering if having the results mailed to them, and doing what you did with your parents, is the way to go for expediency's sake as it seems that the time between RCMP mailing them and actually receiving them, is a bit of a wait.

What was the turn around time, doing it the way you did?

Cheers!


----------



## Halo (Jan 29, 2015)

Did you have to take the all the paperwork with you to the police station to send or were they happy to hand the prints over to you, to take away so you could send it yourself?


----------



## Halo (Jan 29, 2015)

Wanderlush said:


> Hi I just ran into the same problem while living in Australia.
> The company I went with was Worldwide forensic services and they were really good. I downloaded the booklet from their website and was in contact with them through email. They were the cheapest I found out of all the "accredited companies" on the RCMP website.
> I went to my local police station here in Perth and got a set of ink fingerprints ($25)
> Then I followed the instructions from the company and sent the fingerprints and everything else to their location in Ontario. Then they send them to the RCMP after they digitalize them. Since my parents live in Canada I got the RCMP to send them to their address so I didn't have to wait forever to get them sent to Aus. My parents just scanned them and emailed them to me and I uploaded them onto my application. Whole thing costs around $200


Forgot to ask in my first reply to your post - Did you have to take the all the paperwork with you to the police station to send or were they happy to hand the prints over to you, to take away so you could send it yourself?


----------



## Wanderlush (Aug 20, 2014)

It took around month for the whole thing. I think it took around three weeks for my prints to reach Canada. Once Worldwide gets them they send you a confirmation email and then immediately digitalize them and send them to the RCMP. If you do not have a criminal record it should take around a week for the RCMP to mail them to an address in Canada. 
So unless you need the original police check I think its definitely a good idea to have the RCMP mail them to a friend in Canada and them to just scan and email it to you.

I just had to take my passport and I took in a copy of the sample finger print thing that Worldwide has in their downloadable booklet. They just hand you the ink fingerprints and then you send them off to Worldwide Forensic co yourself. Just follow the instructions in the booklet it's easy


----------



## rrmaron (Oct 29, 2015)

Wanderlush said:


> Hi I just ran into the same problem while living in Australia.
> The company I went with was Worldwide forensic services and they were really good. I downloaded the booklet from their website and was in contact with them through email. They were the cheapest I found out of all the "accredited companies" on the RCMP website.
> I went to my local police station here in Perth and got a set of ink fingerprints ($25)
> Then I followed the instructions from the company and sent the fingerprints and everything else to their location in Ontario. Then they send them to the RCMP after they digitalize them. Since my parents live in Canada I got the RCMP to send them to their address so I didn't have to wait forever to get them sent to Aus. My parents just scanned them and emailed them to me and I uploaded them onto my application. Whole thing costs around $200


Hi - I am also in Perth, but so far every single local police station I have asked has said that they don't do fingerprints - could you please tell me which station you went to - and was that recently? Thanks in advance!


----------

